# Brass Rail Clamps - just acquired a bunch



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

So my question to all of you is, what sort of differences in these things are there?

I do a quick search on ebay and I notice that many of them list the rail code number but have no idea which these are and whether or not they are going to be inappropriate for my LGB track. 
I realize a quick attempt and installing one will give me an idea but more so, I have so many that I am gong to post them on ebay and need to know what the specifics are so I can list them appropriately. 

These are not the split jaw type - they are two pieces and each one is solid.
They measure in at 1.5cm long and 1cm high

I am going to try and attach a photo.

Can you tell who might make them or what their details are?


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry you have to hear my coworker blabbing away.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am not a G man, can you tell me what they are?


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Brass rail clamps. They make for a relatively perfect connection between each track section.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry I missed the title, as I said I never fooled with G.

They sort of look like these? They call them a double length hookup can fill in gaps up to 5/8". 









I found that here,
http://www.wholesaletrains.com/QuickShip.asp?Scale=G&Item=G-TRACK


There are more pictures of different kinds on their site.
Hoped that helped a little.

Edit, 
yours are only half of the one shown, but if you look the picture I posted one of them looks like a half. In that picture one looks to have 4 screw down tighteners and the other side looks to be 2 pieces each with 2 screw down tighteners.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

All LGB, Bachmann, Aristocraft Piko, AML, and USA trains are code 332 track and the metal joiners with screws clamping the track together (called rail clamps) are made by Split jaw, hillmans, Train-Li. There are others, SanVal comes to mind for one.

Then there are rail joiners and these are made by USA trains, Aristocraft, LGB, piko, Bachmann, and many others. Thin metal that keep the tracks joined. 

There is other rail available, code 250, 215. These rails have a lower rail height but rolling stock needs smaller flanges so as not to hit the holding ribs on the ties/switches,

Code 332 is the size used in most train sets and is available by various manufacturers in Alumnum, brass, nickel plated, and stainless, plus plastic (for battery operation and display purposes).


----------



## maxx7148 (Oct 8, 2012)

*rail clamps*

Those are Hillman railclamps and I believe they are code 332. I have used them and they work fine. The use a smaller hex driiver than the split jaw brand. Ed


----------

